# Suche Handy zum verwalten von Google-Kalender



## butter_milch (12. April 2010)

Hi,

ich suche für meinen Vater ein kleines Gerät, mit welchem er von überall und möglichst kostengünstig Zugriff auf seinen Google-Account und den Google-Kalender hat. Mehr muss es nicht könnnen, nichteinmal telefonieren möchte er damit.

Da ich von Handys keine Ahnung habe möchte ich euch bitten mir ein paar Tips und Vorschläge zum Gerät und Art des Internetzugangs sowie dessen Kosten zu geben 

Gruß

butter_milch


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2010)

Also, zu Hause benutzt er ganz normal seinen internetbrowser, oder muss er dafür ne bestimmt Software nutzen? Ersteres wäre kein Problem, die Frage ist dann, wie groß die Auflösung dafür sein muss... einfach nur onlinegehen kann man mit vielen Handys auch weit unter 100€, aber bei nem display von zB nur 240x180 und so groß wie ne Sondermarke erkennt man dann natürlich nix, wenn die website nicht ne spezielle Variante für Handys als Alternative anbietet.

Generell wäre halt ein "smartphone" das passende, das sind Handys, die halt die meisten Mulitmedia- und Internetfunktionen gut genug können. Die Frage ist, was für ne Preisklasse ihm vorschwebt und ob er und Du sich über aktuelle preise bewußt sind oder wirklich null Ahnung habt wie ein Kumpel von mir, desssen 6 Jahre altes Handys kaputtging und er völlig verwundert war, dass man ein sogar besseres Handy für 40€ bekommt - er dachte, das billigste Handy ohne Vertag kostet so um die 200€  


zB das hier von Samsung ist für den Preis recht gut, ca. 100€: Samsung S5230 Star noble-black Smartphone: Amazon.de: Elektronik hat aber "nur" GSM zum internetsurfen, das ist dann nicht sonderlich schnell - reicht aber für emails und die wenigen Daten, die bei einem Kalender fließen, sicher locker aus - es geht ja nicht darum, HD-Videos anzuschauen  Das Display hat 320x240 - das müßte an sich auch reichen.

zB in 640x480 kostet das preiswerteste Handy dann halt schon um die 180€. 


Wegen der Kosten für Internet: da wäre wichtig zu wissen, wie oft er online geht, wie lange und ob er wirklich nur emails liest und den Kalender benutzt oder auch mal öfter größere Dateien sendet/empfängt. 

Was man natülich machen kann: bei nem Anbieter nen Vertrag machen, bei dem man ein passendes Handy quasi für laut dazubekommt und bei dem ein Minuten/SMS-Paket dabei ist, das er auch wirklich nutzt, und bei dem internet nicht zu teuer ist. Oder halt nen Prepaid-"Vertag" und dafür dann das Handy selber kaufen, zB Die günstige Prepaid SIM-Karte von Ihrem Mobilfunk Discounter => 9cent pro SMS/Minute und 24cent pro MB Internet (bin nicht ganz sicher, ob dann auch noch pro Minute 9 Cent für die Verbindung zum Internet dazukommen ^^ )


----------



## butter_milch (12. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Einen Kandidaten für das Handy hätten wir schon: Nokia 5230

Es sollte Pre-Paid sein, da mein Vater es wirklich nur für den Kalender braucht, welcher übrigens über Google.de zur verfügung steht. Es wird also kein anderes Programm als ein Browser nötig.

Ein Volumentarif wäre sinnvoll, da er nicht vor hat mehr als ein paar Minuten pro Tag ins Internet zu gehen. 

Termin ausmachen -> Handy an -> Google.de -> Einloggen -> Kalender -> Termin eintragen -> Fertig


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2010)

Jo, das nokia würde dafür sicher gut geeignet sein.

aber bei den Tarifen weiß ich echt nicht so bescheid - blau.de hab ich halt mal "aufgeschnappt", und wenn er Zb auch drauf wert darauf legt, zur Not in einen Laden zu gehen bei einem Problem, kann er auch zu tmobile gehen, die aber idR etwas teurer sind - aber vlt. nicht so viel teurer, als dass ihn das stört, zudem ist das D1-Netz noch immer eines der am besten ausgebauten:

- 5 Cent pro minute oder SMS innerhalb vom D1-netz
- ansonsten 15 cent
- internet 9cent/min, also minutenbasiert, nicht volumenbasiert


----------



## butter_milch (12. April 2010)

Klingt gut. Wir werden sowieso mal in einen Laden gehen um zu sehen inwiefern er mit dem Gerät zurecht kommt


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. April 2010)

Etwas komfortabler würde es bestimmt mit einem Handy, dass Google's Betriebssystem Android nutzt, gehen.

Android (Betriebssystem) ? Wikipedia


----------



## midnight (12. April 2010)

Muss er den Kalender denn unbedingt immer direkt aktualisieren? Wenn du ein günstiges Handy von SE kaufst, dann kannst du es (mit dem MyPhoneExplorer) auch mit dem Google Kalendar synchen, nur eben am PC und völlig kostenfrei.

so far


----------



## butter_milch (12. April 2010)

Die Idee ist es, den Kalender jederzeit zu aktualisieren, da meine Eltern recht unterschiedliche Tagesabläufe haben und so jederzeit von überall aus ihre Termine aktualisieren können. Es sollte also alles live sein 

Adroid Handys sind recht teuer. Das Nokia taugt, wenn man damit im Internet browsen kann und es den Kalender halbwegs gut darstellt.

Wir werden einfach mal in einen Laden gehen und uns das vorstellen lassen


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2010)

Also, man könnte ja auch den "internen" Kalender des Handys jederzeit verändern, OHNE den google-Kalander zu ändern und online zu gehen - und wenn man dann später wieder zu hause ist, synct man beides einfach kurz.

Da wäre dann die Frage, welches "Format" der google-Kalender hat. Kann man den mit outlook syncen? Dann wäre das kein Problem, fast jedes Handy mit nem Organizer kann auch mit outlook snycen, und so nen Organizer haben schon viele Handys unter 100€. 


Ach ja: ein Riesenvorteil dabei wäre, dass das Handy einen auch auf termine hinweist - der google-Kalender kann aber nicht das Handy "anrufen" oder so ^^


----------

